
How Trump Hacked the Media - vladiim
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/how-donald-trump-hacked-the-media/
======
pklausler
Trump's a mirror, and he stays in the news because we're fascinated /
horrified by what we see in it. It's not about Trump himself -- anyone daring
to stoke the critical mass of mindless resentful hatred that he did would have
done as well.

I try to comfort myself with the knowledge that these are only 40% of a party
with which about 30% of the US identifies, so a win in November is unlikely,
right? But it would take just one "Reichstag fire" event, like a terror attack
in October, to make victory plausible.

